# Here's The Finished Layout...For Now Anyway



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

After some trials and tribulations with the Lionel Mystery Selector tracks, I removed them and put this layout together. Mostly Lionel track with some Aurora lock & joiner track on a few sections. I put two 4'x8' tables together in an "L" shape, so it covers a good amount of real estate. This is my first set-up with slots and trains together, and the first time I have used the Lionel track. Overall I like the result and this gave me enough open spaces to use most of my scenery pieces. This took a while to assemble and to get it running nice and smooth...so it should survive for a while...or until some new layout idea strikes me.


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Here's a couple more pictures...


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

that looks really cool and I love the monorail too .


----------



## Rick Voegelin (Oct 27, 2006)

There are several really great accessories here -- the Dunlop tower, the Le Mans start tracks, the curved covered grandstand, and the judge's stand are really cool.

Well done!
Rick V.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow!!!


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Most excellent, Tuffone...

Would love to spend some time lookin' this over in person...

John
.


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Thanks for enjoying a small view into my slot car world. I am obviously into the Model Motoring aspect of the hobby more than I am into the competitive racing aspect. I scratch build or customize most of my scenery pieces to my own liking. I have added one more picture here...because what is race day without a trip to the Waffle House!


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

You can't start the day off right without a good ol waffle. Great looking layout.
>Tom<


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

*Oh, Yeah!!!*

.
What a marvelous layout! The feel of it is a great mix of the nostalgia-toy and modeling aspects of the hobby. 

I especially love all the classic-era buildings and accessories for slots and trains. Looking at the shelves behind it is almost as much fun. Gooooood job!



> I am obviously into the Model Motoring aspect of the hobby more than I am into the competitive racing aspect.


Says the man with *six* LeMans Start lanes. :thumbsup:

-- D


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Yes...I really try for a nostalgic feel to everything. I want a toy like quality, but some extra detail in the built-ups never hurts. An attempt to get that same feel that I always got looking at catalogs and advertisements back in the day. Sort of like looking at all the train and slot car layouts in the 60's Christmas catalogs...not much was better than that! Here is a picture of my previous smaller layout (that used many of the same scenery pieces ) and a better look at some of the items in that corner of the basement hobby room.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I think you nailed the theme!


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

Bill Hall said:


> I think you nailed the theme!


Yeah, he did!...


Is that a P51D *flying* above the table?... 2 or 3 different
layouts?...

Certainly envious of your cave, TUFFONE...

John
.


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Thanks for the comments! The P-51 above the table is a battery-op plane on a tether that flies in a circle. The table in the picture had two layouts on it. There is a large outer oval with the wide track. The inner layout goes around a few times and up through the "mountains. I had this layout together for a couple of years...but it was time for a thorough cleaning and the next idea.


----------

